# Worlds Biggest Whitetail Deer



## nodakoutdoors.com

Does anyone know what the weight is of the worlds biggest whitetail deer?

Trying to find it and couldn't.


----------



## R y a n

supposedly a whitetail taken by Carl. J Lenander from Minnesota in 1926. With a weight of 402 lbs. field dressed and an estimated live weight of 511 lbs

There was another one around that weight shot in 1981 in Mn also...It was taken by George Himango, an Ojibwa indian from Duluth. He shot the deer on the Fond du Lac Indian reservation in November 1981.

Here's one of the books that is considered one of the definitive references for deer... scroll the pages in the preview section for the stories.

http://books.google.com/books?id=ni6Hbq ... frE2jJ1JDA


----------



## jonesy12

If that estimate is accurate on 511lb all I have to say is DAMN!!!!!


----------



## deerslayer80

He must have looked like a tank moving through the woods.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

ive heard 504


----------



## Drake Jake

are they sure it wasnt an elk or something lol.


----------



## waterfowler7

Wow thats huge, I wonder how many shots that took lol


----------



## kvernum3

1 well placed shot 8)


----------



## Dexter

kvernum3 said:


> 1 well placed shot 8)


...with a 22-250 

(sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------

